

Why I Don't Want My Employees To Work From Home - tesmar2
http://www.businessinsider.com/tony-hsieh-work-from-home-zappos-2013-3

======
romainberger
The html is completely broken on Chrome 27 on Mac osx :/

~~~
ktsmith
I wouldn't be shocked if that's actually a problem with Chrome 27 on Mac osx.
I rolled back to version 26 yesterday due to large numbers of problems. Not to
mention the changes to extensions needing to update their manifest files
resulting in 90% of them not working.

